# الـكـود الـخـاص بـمـواصـفـات الـسـلامـة لـلـسـفـن الـبـحـريـة IMO - Solas



## العرندس (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الــكــود الــخــاص بــمــواصــفــات الــســلامــة لــلــســفــن الــبــحــريــة IMO - Solas

حـــمـــلـــوا مـــن الـــمـــرفـــقـــات !!

- صيغة الملف ( الكتاب ) Pdf

- حجم الملف بعد فك الضغط .. MB1.98

- عدد صفحات الكتاب 532 صفحة !!  

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى العرندس وياريت المزيد فى هذا المجال... الف شكر


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

very coooooooooooooooll


----------



## dmiri (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ربى الله (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أيها المشرف الهمام 
وياريت المزيد فى هذا المجال ( حالات تطبيقية ) تمت بالفعل على مشروعات بعينها من المهندسين الزملاء أو الطلبة .

وقد كان لى الشرف أن عقدت حلقة دراسية " Seminar " سنة 1989 م عن نفس المعاهدة بالكامل وبنفس العنوان " Safety of Life at Sea " بصحبة زميلين لى ، وكان التقدير " إمتياز " والحمد لله رب العالمين .

ونصيحة لكل دارس وكل مهندس بناء سفن أو بحرى أن يطلع على هذه المعاهدة وملاحقها إن وجد للأسباب التية :-
1 - الإلمام بنصوص المعاهدة .
2 - تطوف أبواب المعاهدة بجوانب السفينة وأجزائها المختلفة مما سيجعل الطالب والمهندس على دراية بالثغرات المطلوب سدها وهو فى مراحل التصميم .
3 - الإلمام بنوعية وبعض تفاصيل إجراءات السلامة قبل وبعد التنفيذ ، وعند إجراء الصيانة الدورية .

وفى النهاية أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم ،
والسلام ختام .


----------



## abouelhassan (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير احمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أمير البحر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي ربى الله أتمنى أن تفيدني بإرسال نسخة عن السينمار الذي أعددته وأكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## Bassoom (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل على هذا الملف الوفي ربالاخص لانى اعمل فى المعاينات والتفتيش البحرى وطبيعة عملى تتعلق بالi.m.oكثيرا

وسؤال اخر مامعنى كلمة العرندس:7:


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير
موضوع السلامه علم و بحر كبير بس مين يطبق 
رجائى من الاخوه و منهم مفتشين ان يراقبو الله فى عملهم (تذكر انها ارواح بشر)

الله يرحم شهداء عبارة السلام


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير :28:


----------



## جمال شلفي (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك الف شكر..


----------



## ميغ (5 مارس 2008)

god bless u thanks
......my god please save our brother in palastien.........


----------



## anaamikaa (6 مارس 2008)

Does any have MARPOL with them


----------



## sardia (28 أبريل 2008)

متشكرين كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## الالهام (8 مايو 2008)

عزيزى------------------
موضوع شيق جدا ويدرس دائما باكاديمية النقل البحرى بالاسكندرية ويتم الحصول على شهادات حتمية كل خمس
سنوات وخاصة عند تجديد الجواز البحرى  -------------------------كبير مهندسين /محمود الخولى


----------



## وائل السنيري (20 مايو 2008)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الالهام (27 مايو 2008)

أخى/ لاأجد الكلمات الازمة كى نعطى لك حقك على هذا المجهود العظيم والمشرف --- كبير مهندسيين/محمود الخولى


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

باشمندس/عرندس --------- جزاك الله خيرا -------------- م/الخولى


----------



## برتقالي (1 يوليو 2008)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم مشكور مع الاحترام و التقدير لكم


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد سرحان السويسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير (رمضان كريم) على جميع المنتدى
انا عندى مقترحات فى تعديل الرفصات على ماكينات مختلفه واريد بعض البيانات عن التكيفات مثل الاعطال والصيانه
هام جداجدا من فضلكم اريد الرد عبر بريدى الالكترونى


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## davis (3 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم يا رجال..... فريت النت عشان أحصل الكتاب و ما لقيتة إلا عند أبو عراب....viva arabia


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس عرندس


----------



## the_boss08 (20 يناير 2009)

merci beaucoup mon frère


----------



## askafrawy (16 فبراير 2009)

من اقوي وااجمل الكتب مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## الغريب71 (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك اخى الفاضل


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 أبريل 2009)

thanks for your important theme
waiting renewal


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على جهودك الجبارة


----------



## محمد حسيين (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل لقد استفدت بالفعل وخصوصا أن مستجد في مجالكم هذا 
فجزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## duosrl (18 مايو 2009)

العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الــكــود الــخــاص بــمــواصــفــات الــســلامــة لــلــســفــن الــبــحــريــة imo - solas
> 
> ...


*مشكور اخى وياريت المزيد فى هذا المجال... الف شكر*


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (25 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​​أخي الكريم / العرندس​جزآك الله خيرا" وأحسن الله إليك وسدد في طريق الخير خطاك وربنا يوفقكم لكل ما هو ما يحبه ويرضاه ولكل ما هو خير وصلاح لك في الدينا ولجميع المشاركين ولمن عمل هذا الموقع الرائع​هذا المرجع مهم جدا" وأعتقد بأنه موجود في نفس القسم والأحدث بإصدار عام 2007م​​وعلى هذا الرابط ​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132355.html#post1113044​​​وعلى العموم مشكوووووووووووور يا طيب فقط هذا للملاحظة لمن يريد المرجع المحدث​ 
لكمني خالص التحية وأنا برسلكم في الموقع نفسه الموضوع المهم والمكمل لهذه القوانين وهو​
ISGOTT - International Safety Guide for Oil Tankers and Terminals​الدليل الدولي لسلامة ناقلات النفط والمواني- الطبعة الخامسة 2006م​​لكم مني خالص التحية ​*
​*م/ توفيق الشيباني** - **اليمن*​


----------



## duosrl (1 يونيو 2009)

*بالتوفيق...........................*


----------



## bahaa demian (9 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sniperman (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا للأخ العرندس على الملف الجميل


----------



## ELMAGANY (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]*​


----------



## ابو ايليا (9 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## haitham elsanhoury (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## saif ghannai (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله لكم سعيكم


----------

